# What Character do you associate with each type?



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Just for fun and interesting discussion. What is the first character that comes to mind when you think of each myers briggs type? Or what character do you believe fits one of the types perfectly?

Here is my list;

ENTP - Saul from _Breaking Bad_
INTP - Peter Parker from the original _Spiderman_ Trilogy.
INFP - Amelie
ENFP - Phoebe Buffay from _Friends_
ESTP - Daredevil from Marvel's tv show. 
ISTP - Donnie Darko 
ISFP - Daenerys from _A Song of Ice and Fire_ / GoT
ESFP - Jesse Pinkman from _Breaking Bad_
ISFJ - Marge from _The Simpsons_
ESFJ - Rapunzel from _Tangled_ or Anna from _Frozen_
INFJ - Mellisandre from _Game of Thrones_
ENFJ - Johan from _Monster_ or Hans from _Frozen_
ESTJ - Thorin from _The Hobbit_
ISTJ - Elsa from _Frozen_


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

ENTP -- The Doctor, _Doctor Who_
INTP -- Toby Ziegler, _The West Wing_
ESFJ -- Clark Kent/Superman
ISFJ -- Pam Beesly, _The Office_
ENFP -- Josh Lyman, _The West Wing_
INFP -- Merrill, _Dragon Age 2_
ESTJ -- Cordelia Chase, _BtVS_
ISTJ -- Virginia Lewis, _The 10th Kingdom_ and/or George, _Sunday in the Park with George_
ESTP -- Buffy Summers, _BtVS_
ISTP -- Dr. Temperance Brennan, _Bones_
ENFJ -- Elizabeth Bennett, _Pride and Prejudice_
INFJ -- Solas, _Dragon Age: Inquisition_
ESFP -- Cassandra Penteghast, _Dragon Age: Inquisition_
ISFP -- Arya Stark, _GoT_
ENTJ -- John Adams, _1776_
INTJ -- Christine/The Evil Queen, _The 10th Kingdom_


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJ - 
Ben from Lost











ENTJ -
Frank Underwood from House of Cards











INTP - 
Daniel Jackson from Stargate.










ENTP - 
James Kirk from Star Trek












INFJ - 

Daenerys Targaryen from Game of Thrones











INFP -
Luke Skywalker from Star Wars











ENFP - 

10th Doctor from Doctor Who











ISTJ - 

Mr Carson from Downton Abbey











ESTJ - 

Sergeant Hartman from Full Metal Jacket


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTJ: Stannis from GoT
ESTJ: Leia from Star Wars
ISFJ: Sam from LOTR
ESFJ: Bilbo from LOTR/The Hobbit
INFJ: Loki from Thor
ENFJ: Daenerys from GoT
INFP: Frodo from LOTR
ENFP: Sora from Kingdom Hearts
ISFP: Arya from GoT
ESFP: Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad
ISTP: Kristoff from Frozen
ESTP: Korra from LoK
INTP: Gandalf from LOTR
ENTP: Tyrion from GoT
INTJ: Walter White from Breaking Bad
ENTJ: Olivier Armstrong from Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENTJ: Tony Soprano from The Sopranos
INTJ: Walter White from Breaking Bad
ENTP: Col. Hans Landa from Inglorious Basterds
INTP: Mark Renton from Trainspotting
ESTP: Bart Simpson from The Simpsons
ISTP: Alex Moran from Blue Mountain State
ESFP: Harley Quinn from Batman
ISFP: Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad
ENFJ: Danny Tanner from Full House
INFJ: Ivy Walker from The Village
ENFP: Hunter S. Thompson (fictionalized version from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas)
INFP: Frodo from LOTR
ESTJ: Sgt. Hulka from Stripes
ISTJ: Hank Hill from King of the Hill
ESFJ: shit I don't know...any suggestions?
ISFJ: Kanga from Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Atarah Derek (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm a writer and a fandom geek, so several characters come to mind simultaneously when I think of a given type.

INFP - Father Mulcahy from _M*A*S*H_, Hiccup from Dreamworks' _How to Train Your Dragon_, Zuko from _Avatar: The Last Airbender_, Zaheer from _The Legend of Korra_
ENFP - Aang from _Avatar: The Last Airbender_, Hawkeye from _M*A*S*H_, Pinkie Pie from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_
INFJ - Sadness from _Inside Out_, BJ Hunnicutt from _M*A*S*H_, Lt. Col. John Sheppard from _Stargate Atlantis_
ENFJ - Iroh from _ATLA_, Col. Potter from _M*A*S*H_
ISTP - Peter Newkirk from _Hogan's Heroes_, Toph Beifong from _ATLA_
ESTP - Rainbow Dash from _MLP:FiM_, Korra from _Legend of Korra_, Merida from _Brave_
ISFP - Master Piandao from _ATLA_, Remy from _Ratatouille_
ESFP - Valerie Frizzle from _The Magic School Bus_, Louis LeBeau from _Hogan's Heroes_
INTJ - Scrooge McDuck from _The Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck_
ENTJ - Col. Robert E. Hogan from _Hogan's Heroes_, Mr. Incredible (aka Bob Parr) from _The Incredibles_
INTP - Sokka from _ATLA_ (I am convinced he's an introvert, as he demonstrates more Ti to me than Ne)
ENTP - Maxwell Q. Klinger from _M*A*S*H_, Andrew Carter from _Hogan's Heroes_
ISFJ - Radar from _M*A*S*H_
ESFJ - Sgt. Hans Schultz from _Hogan's Heroes_
ISTJ - Queen Elsa from _Frozen_, Col. Wilhelm Klink from _Hogan's Heroes_, Charles Emerson Winchester III from _M*A*S*H_
ESTJ - Applejack from _MLP:FiM_, Astrid from Dreamworks' _How to Train Your Dragon_, Margaret Houlihan from _M*A*S*H_


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

ISTJ - Scar (FMA), Smoker (One Piece), TR-8R "Kickass Spins guy" FN-2199 (Star Wars), Elsa (Frozen), Darth Vader (Star Wars), Spock (Star Trek)
ESTJ - Princess Leia (Star Wars), Akainu (One Piece), Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail), King Bradley (FMA)
ISTP - Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop), Han Solo (Star Wars), Roronoa Zoro (One Piece), Master Chief (Halo) badass characters in general.
ISFP - Simon the Digger (Gurren Lagann), Rey (Star Wars)
ESFJ - Jar Jar Binks (Star Wars), Asuna (Sword Art Online)
ISFJ - Superman (DC), Winry Rockbell (FMA)
ESFP - Goku (DBZ), Natsu (Fairy Tail), Naruto Uzumaki (Naruto), shonen protagonists
ESTP - Korra (LoK), Jet Black (Cowboy Bebop), Faye Valentine (Cowboy Bebop), Kyoko Sakura (Madoka Magica), Envy (FMA)
ENFP - Kamina (Gurren Lagann), Luffy (One Piece), Blackbeard (One Piece)
ENFJ - Optimus Prime (Transformers), Shanks (One Piece)
ENTP - Tony Stark (Marvel), Deadpool (Marvel), Joker (DC), Edward Elric (FMA), Rintarou Okabe (Steins;Gate)
ENTJ - Roy Mustang (FMA), Loki (Marvel), Madara Uchiha (Star Wars), Asuka Langley Soryu (EVA), Pride (FMA)
INTJ - Homura Akemi (Madoka Magica), Palpatine (Star Wars), Lelouch Lamperouge (Code Geass), Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto), Gendo Ikari (EVA), Solf J. Kimblee (FMA)
INFJ - Suzaku Kururugi (Code Geass), Itachi Uchiha (Naruto), Captain America (Marvel)
INFP - Madoka Kaname (Madoka Magica), Kylo Ren (Star Wars), Shinji Ikari (EVA), Cortana (Halo)
INTP - Kyubey (Madoka Magica), Yoda (Star Wars), Darth Plagueis (Star Wars), Father (FMA)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

> ENTP - Saul from _Breaking Bad_
> INTP - Peter Parker from the original _Spiderman_ Trilogy.
> INFP - Amelie
> ENFP - Phoebe Buffay from _Friends_
> ...


Forgot the NTJs


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

ENFJ - Frasier Crane ("Frasier")
ENFP - Peter Pan
INFP - Amelie Poulain
INFJ - Albus Dumbledore

ENTJ - Macbeth
ENTP - David Addison ("Moonlighting")
INTJ - Victor Frankenstein (_Frankenstein_ by Mary Shelley)
INTP - Sherlock Holmes (_The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes_ by Arthur Conan Doyle)

ESTJ - Big Brother (_1984_ by George Orwell)
ESFJ - Bilbo Baggins (_The Hobbit_ by J.R.R. Tolkien)
ISTJ - Nicholas Angel ("Hot Fuzz")
ISFJ - Ted Mosby ("How I Met Your Mother")

ESTP - Roger Sterling ("Mad Men")
ESFP - Molly Bloom (_Ulysses_ by James Joyce)
ISTP - Wolverine
ISFP - Chris McCandless ("Into the Wild;" played by Emile Hirsch, based on real person)


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

flourine said:


> ISTJ - Scar (FMA), Smoker (One Piece), TR-8R "Kickass Spins guy" FN-2199 (Star Wars), Elsa (Frozen), Darth Vader (Star Wars), Spock (Star Trek)
> ESTJ - Princess Leia (Star Wars), Akainu (One Piece), Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail), King Bradley (FMA)
> ISTP - Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop), Han Solo (Star Wars), Roronoa Zoro (One Piece), Master Chief (Halo) badass characters in general.
> ISFP - Simon the Digger (Gurren Lagann), Rey (Star Wars)
> ...


Looks like we got a Star Wars fan.:wink: Points for typing Darth Plagueis.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

*Touhou*
ISTJ: Youmu Konpaku | Ran Yakumo
ISFJ: Sakuya Izayoi
ESTJ: Reimu Hakurei
ESFJ: Reisen Udongein Inaba

ISFP: Sanae Kochiya | Komachi Onozuka 
ISTP: Nitori Kawashiro
ESTP: Marisa Kirisame | Clownpiece
ESFP: Suika Ibuki | Hong Meiling | Rumia

ENFP: Flandre Scarlet | Cirno | Satori Komeiji
ENTJ: Remilia Scarlet | Keine Kamishirasawa
ENTP: Yukari Yakumo | Yuuka Kazami | Aya Shameimaru
ENFJ: Yuyuko Saigyouji 

INTP: Patchouli Knowledge | Kaguya Houraisan
INTJ: Eirin Yagokoro
INFJ: Alice Margatroid | Fujiwara no Mokou
INFP: Koishi Komeiji | Chen Yakumo

BUCKET: Kisume
---------------------------
*Undertale*

ISFP - Napstablook
INFP - Asriel
ENFP - Monster Kid
ESFP - Undyne

INFJ - Sans
ENFJ - Asgore
ISFJ - Toriel
ESFJ - Papyrus

INTJ - W.D. Gaster
ENTJ - Chara
ESTJ - Flowey
ISTJ - Doggo

ESTP - Mettaton
ISTP - Burgerpants
INTP - Alphys
ENTP - Muffet

* I put Sans as INFJ otherwise I wouldn't have any UT INFJs.


----------

